#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 狼尾的狼骨架解析

## 狼尾

今天來發個基本骨架與大家常會遇到的問題吧~
距離上次寫狼的骨架教學文也不知道幾百年前了，連我自己也忘了我有寫過什麼鬼教學文。▽。

在此繼續強調畫圖最基本的觀念
google是我們最好進步的幫手，不管你看搜尋了了幾次wolf的圖(每次找我也快看膩了)
每次畫圖還是要去搜尋"wolf"圖片，不管多熟練的人一定都會養成找圖的習慣

不管有多膩，有些地方搞不清楚的時候千萬不要含糊帶過!
當你腦中浮現"這裡要怎麼畫?"的時候，就開啟google吧
去仔細看看你不會的地方其實是長什麼樣子

畫圖要強，絕對不是一直畫就會進步
而是會不會觀察，以及發現自己錯誤的地方，就是人家說的多看
這是我在聊天室常常提到的，希望大家都能了解我想說什麼


教學開始點我<<<


首先就是最基本的骨架，google搜尋"wolf skeleton"或是
"wolf anatomy"(感謝火狼補充)就會出現你要的東西了

各位先好好的消化這張骨架圖，哪個地方的骨頭長什麼樣子?好好的觀察吧~
---
---
這是我構圖會畫出的關節圖，每個人會因為習慣有所不同，知道結構就好了

希望大家都能習慣畫出這種關節的草圖，主要就是不要讓自己的形跑掉
很多人都是畫頭接著畫身體畫腳然後畫尾巴，結果畫完就會發現好像有點崩壞
勤勞一點的會做修改，懶一點的就放置了，這樣不是很好
主要的關節圖就是頭部、脖子連接肋骨、脊椎連接骨盆、還有最重要的四肢

來看一下對照圖(google搜尋的圖)

跟人比對一下1是肩頰骨2是手腕3手掌4手指5膝蓋(也就是坐下會動到的地方)6後腳跟

先放上可以的畫法，通常都是喜歡有骨感和真實的差異
1.容易凸顯腰的曲線2.真實狼的曲現是圓弧的
3.真實狼的肚子會是這個樣子4.像貓一樣有肉連接著
5.有骨感的大腿畫法6.真實狼的腿是有流線的

再來是一些容易畫錯的點，四肢比較複雜所以要畫到完美要花比較久時間
快來找找看有沒有是你會畫錯的呢

希望大家一眼就能知道為什麼那些會有錯，不知道的話就再移上去看骨架圖吧
這裡是修正後的

點出問題就是流暢度不夠，練習大腿的時候盡量用一筆到底，如果像上面的錯誤的話就會變成雞腿
很多人畫前腳也會變成平行線的樣子，那樣就太僵硬了
下面是頭部，一樣要避免平行線的發生，還有上下顎一長一短的問題
還有眼睛的位置要自己多揣摩(就是去查圖片)



現在先寫到這邊，如果之後有問題或是想要我解析的部分的話，我會在回覆繼續講解的
(像正面頭部或是腳趾等的)
祝各位能在這篇找到自己錯誤的地方，也能因此更上一層樓

然後放個捐錢箱~

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 50.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 月光銀牙

好仔細的骨架教學(口水

(開始研究

跪求奔跑骨架跟正面畫法阿(打滾

看完這篇教學文章，發現自己真的有許多要進步的地方

謝謝狼尾寫了這篇教學文(用力蹭

我會好好努力更上一層樓的~


以上

----------


## 火狼

其實上網google wolf anatomy
就有很多解剖圖了
有些可能會有些獵奇

----------


## 帝嵐

這是一篇很好的教學文,謝謝狼尾
對許多新進來的新獸非常有益呢
來留個言讓這篇文章在首頁出現
讓許多喜愛繪圖的獸能來參考!

----------

